# The Church of Oprah



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 12, 2006)

The Divine Miss Winfrey?


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 12, 2006)

> Winfrey believes there are many paths to God, not just one



Lord, help us...


----------



## Herald (May 12, 2006)

> Cathleen Falsani, religion writer for the Chicago Sun-Times, recently suggested, "I wonder, has Oprah become America's pastor?"



.....and the day she shows up in our pulpit I know we'll be in deep trouble.


----------



## turmeric (May 12, 2006)

Just what we need - a Poprah! Do you realize that Oprah's name spelled backward is Harpo? Does that make her a Marxist?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Just what we need - a Poprah! Do you realize that Oprah's name spelled backward is Harpo? Does that make her a Marxist?


Ba dum bum!


----------



## Puritanhead (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Just what we need - a Poprah! Do you realize that Oprah's name spelled backward is Harpo? Does that make her a Marxist?



She supports Nelson Mandella... a communist murderer and terrorist... so yes, she is a Marxist, or at least a wealthy sympathizer...


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 15, 2006)

One pastor of mine called her the biggest preacher of post-modernism in our day.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 15, 2006)

> One of Winfrey's most appealing subtexts is that she's anti-institutional, says Chris Altrock, minister of Highland Street Church of Christ in Memphis. He says Winfrey believes there are many paths to God, not just one. After doing his doctoral research three years ago on postmodernism religion, a religious era that began in the 1970s as Christians became deeply interested in spirituality and less interested in any established church, he came up with what he calls "The Church of Oprah," referring to the culture that has created her.
> 
> "Our culture is changing," he says, "as churches are in decline and the bulk of a new generation is growing up outside of religion." Instead, they're turning to the Church of Oprah.
> 
> "People who have no religion relate to her," Nelson says.



[Edited on 5-15-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by turmeric_
> ...


----------



## Scott Shahan (May 15, 2006)

I voted no...


----------



## Ivan (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Shahan_
> I voted no...



Me too, along with 80% of the voters. I wish I had been given the opportunity to say a lot more.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (May 15, 2006)

Oprah=the power of personality.

Have a good personality, and you will have a following regardless of what you espouse.

Imagine if Jonathan Edwards had a tv show. His ratings would be in the dumps.


----------



## caddy (May 15, 2006)

Poprah ! *** Chuckle ****


----------



## Laura (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...Nelson Mandella... a communist murderer and terrorist...



Did I miss something? *cringes and awaits de-programming from K-12 state education*


----------



## New wine skin (May 15, 2006)

does anyone remember the song "Free Nelson Mandela"?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Laura_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...



This is a famous picture of Mandela next to the leader of the South African Communist Party after his 1990 release from prison for terrorist crimes (this is a Mandela quote at his 1963 trial: "I do not deny that I planned sabotage. I planned it as a result of a calm and sober assessment of the political situation"):


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> The Divine Miss Winfrey?



Link's busted - page has expired . Well, ya got my curiosity anyway.

Cheers ~~ Jay


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 18, 2006)

USA Today - The Divine Miss Winfrey?

There--- take that--- I busted you a new link.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> USA Today - The Divine Miss Winfrey?
> 
> There--- take that--- I busted you a new link.



Thanks, brother.

"(For the weapons of our warfare _are_ not carnal, but mighty through God to the pulling down of strong holds
Casting down imaginations, and every high thing that exalteth itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ; ..." II Corinthians 10:4-5

Also isn't it amazing that a health-and-wealth gospel can appeal only to people who are living in a country where it is even possible? A former minister reminded us that such talk won't fly in the typical 3rd world country.

We came through your area on Route 29 when we moved here. Let me know if you ever manage to come to Charlotte.

Regards,
_Jay_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, Ryan!


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by turmeric_
> ...



Ryan, you're an incredibly smart guy. Where do you get this stuff? It's obvious that the State certainly didn't teach us everything -- and that wasn't by accident.

If you can provide me with the places to look this stuff up, shoot me a u2u or post it on here for all to see. Thanks in advance.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 22, 2006)

If she starts a church, will she charge the same $10,000 to sit in one of those seats as she does with her show?

Wait......I feel the Boar coming on......

[Edited on 6-22-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonGoodwin_
> She supports Nelson Mandella... a communist murderer and terrorist... so yes, she is a Marxist, or at least a wealthy sympathizer...



Ryan, you're an incredibly smart guy. Where do you get this stuff? It's obvious that the State certainly didn't teach us everything -- and that wasn't by accident.

If you can provide me with the places to look this stuff up, shoot me a u2u or post it on here for all to see. Thanks in advance. [/quote]

South African Communist Party web site!!! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whose mugshot is the communist party web page? Why Nelson Mandella!!!??!?

He is a murderer and a terrorist, and frankly deserved his prison sentence. His best friend in Africa outside of the country is none other than Muammar al-Gaddafi. Instead, the U.S. State Department has been busy rolling the red carpet out for him, such as Clinton's celebrated meeting with Mandella in the 1990s.

Because, of an influential combination of Left-wing political insiders in the U.S. State Department, the foreign service and other policy making departments and the same biased media establishment that rooted for the Marxist guerilla America in the 1980s, there has basically been a cover-up of Mandella's past, and instead he is presented as a humanitarian, globe-trotting humanist. His crimes, and those of the ANC, are swept under the rug.

If you really want to research this, then you have to buy a book entitled _Marching to Slavery_, which I have... It is actually a very good read, albeit a depressing topic. It's about $4-5 plus s/h used. And it was written by Sipo Mzimela, a former ANC activist, turned Inkatha Freedom Party activist and he is a Christian clergyman, and not some pseudo-Christian like Bishop Demond Tutu who denies the Gospel and embraces Bishop Spong. Mzimela will tell you there is a viable political alternative for blacks in South Africa as well as whites, besides the communist ANC/SACP. More importantly, inside this book, he documents ANC crimes, terrorist activities and its history, and their political activities and he does so meticulously. And while he objects to the old National Party, when South Africa was under exclusive white rule, he does NOT laud terrorism.

The barbarity of the ANC sponsored terrorism was so cruel as to involve butchering white farmers with machetes, and likewise taking dissident blacks after beating them, then placing tires around them, and dousing them with gasoline...

Corruption incidentally in the ANC coalition-governed South Africa is out-of-control. Whites are discriminated against now, and many have left. Crime has spiraled in thousand-percentile range with murder, , robbery, assault, and everything else you can thing of-- increasing at an astronomical rate.

Nelson Mandella's wife accustommed to political and thuggery, Winnie Mandela was brought to trial in November of 1997 for her involvement in eighteen cases of murder, kidnapping, and torture, that she basically ordered, though it was a show trial, a slap on the wrist, and those few sentenced were among her bodyguards. Her chief bodyguard was convicted of the murder of Stompie Seipei. And for her involvement she was originally sentenced to six years in jail, but through an appeal she was able to reduce the sentence to mere fine. Terrorism and penchant for murder seems to run in the Mandella family.

I really don't need to go link to web sites that document the murderous crimes of the ANC in photographs, which I saw a few years back. I don't even plan on visiting them again. They are disgusting.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 22, 2006)

Jason,

Inside the ANC: The Evolution of a Terrorist Organisation is another book which colloborates Mzimela's story.


----------

